# Atheist public ad campaign!



## wturri78 (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow. Somehow I can't see this having too much of an effect...oddly enough I agree with the Muslim cleric quoted here. Dawkins certainly is leaving an interesting legacy!

The Saratogian - News from the Associated Press

Do we have any English PB-ers who've heard about this or seen it first-hand there?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 23, 2008)

"Stunts like this demonstrate how militant atheists are often great adverts for Christianity."



I thought it was great how the law actually worked to keep the ad from asserting a fundamental inconsistency of atheism.


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 23, 2008)

*Atheists Plan Anti-God Ad Campaign on Buses*

Atheists Plan Anti-God Ad Campaign on Buses 

Is it any surprise that England is being overtaken by Islam???



> The plan was to run the ads for four weeks starting in January, but so much money has been raised that the project may be expanded.





> Sherine came up with the idea after seeing a series of Christian posters on London buses. She said she visited the Web site promoted on one ad and found it told nonbelievers they would spend eternity in torment in hell.
> 
> "I thought it would be a really positive thing to counter that by putting forward a much happier and more upbeat advert, saying 'Don't worry, you're not going to hell,'" said Sherine, 28. "Atheists believe this is the only life we have, and we should enjoy it."





> The British Humanist Association, which is administering the fundraising drive, said it had been so successful the campaign might spread to other cities including Manchester and Edinburgh.





> The Rev. Jenny Ellis, spirituality and discipleship officer for the Methodist Church, welcomed the ads.
> 
> "This campaign will be a good thing if it gets people to engage with the deepest questions of life," she said.


----------



## puritan lad (Oct 23, 2008)

How about the sign from this article;

Atheists plan ad campaign on side of London buses - International Herald Tribune



> The money will be used to place posters on 30 buses carrying the slogan _"There's probably no God. Now stop worrying and enjoy your life."_ The plan was to run the ads for four weeks starting in January, but so much money has been raised that the project may be expanded.



Is this supposed to be Pascal's Wager in Reverse? With the threat of eternity in Hell looming, "probably" just won't cut it.


----------



## Zenas (Oct 23, 2008)

Dawkins' ever simplistic critiques of religion are maddening. He is always so obtuse its rediculous to imagine he actually holds some sort of degree from an institution of higher learning. 

Their antics bother me less and less; the atheists that is. The same goes for them as for the rest of the heathen: they're nothing new. These types of people and their stunts have been going on for thousands of years and they havn't gained any ground. If anything they'll probably lose ground because of this.


----------

